# So bringt man eine Frau mit nach Hause



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juli 2011)

Muss Mann ja erstmal wissen



 

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:​


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Juli 2011)

zu geil  :thx:


----------



## Bargo (19 Juli 2011)

lmfao

lol8


----------

